# Swift kontiki



## TUGGY (Dec 1, 2005)

Hello All, I have a swift kontiki, does any body know if you can buy parts direct from swift like soft furnishings curtains ect, or do I have to be ripped of by brownhills


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Tuggy, Unfortunately Swift do not deal direct with the end user & you have to go through a dealer. Upholstery though if you look at the cushions you will find a label somewhere which will tell you if it is Unique Furnishings or one of the the others that Swift use & all those will deal direct. Curtains: the cheapest way is to go into your local curtain shop & buy one big pair in the colour/shade you want & the appropriate length of rufflette tape & make your own. Normally for 70-80 pounds you can recurtain the entire vehicle including tie backs, Steve


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

O'Leary Motorhomes hold a lot of Swift bits and pieces, they buy up old and obsolete stock. They sometimes have complete sets of trim available. Worth a call, or see them at the York show.

01482 868632

Colin


----------



## shortcircuit (Mar 19, 2006)

Quote from the Swift Warranty & Service Handbook

"Please be aware that the Swift Group cannot send parts direct from the factory. In all cases, without exception, your dealer must place the order for you."

Your stuck with the dealer.

The dealer who originally supplier my 660 has gone bust. Although I have transferred the warranty, Swift say that other dealers have no obligation to take on an warranty claim I may have. Fortunately I have found one who will but if I was unable to, would Swift supply direct or would a trip to their factory, at my expense(another warrant condition), be involved???????


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

does this mean that all swift owners who have bought from this or any other dealer which then goes bust are up the creek without a paddle.no warranty unless you can persuade another dealer to take you on.If I had spent over £40k and got told that there would be hell to pay.I will accept it with rover but thats all. :evil: :evil:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

shortcircuit said:


> Swift say that other dealers have no obligation to take on an warranty claim I may have.


HUH???? Surely this is nonsense?

Don't genuine manufacturers' warranty claims get reimbursed by the manufacturers? So in that case, it doesn't matter who does the warranty work, because Swift will reimburse?

This obviously won't hold true if you buy second hand, and just have the dealer's 'warranty'.

Gerald


----------



## shortcircuit (Mar 19, 2006)

Gerald

Unfortunately this is not "Nonsense" but is written within their warranty book.

It may well be that in warranty claims a dealer can "make" on some and "loose" on others. It may be a business discission not to take on another dealers problems.


----------



## pfil32 (Jul 27, 2005)

It really makes you wonder why people buy new from Swifts. There are many posts on here which indicate that Swifts are not really bothered about their customers once they have got there money. OK so some of the blame may be with the dealers but surely Swift should want help with peoples problems just to keep their "Good Name". It seems like they think they are immune from getting a bad name or they just don't care.

Phil


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swift*

Hi

After my own extensive research, some dealers will do warranty work on a van not supplied by themselves, others will not.

Also, I have ordered some extras from Lowdhams at Huddersfield. They were reluctant to order accessories on a van not supplied by themselves.

Rapide561


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

shortcircuit said:


> Unfortunately this is not "Nonsense" but is written within their warranty book.


Well, how strange (to me, anyways). Thanks for the info / warning :roll:

Gerald


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*kontiki*

re swifts.We bought a new kontiki 645 from A dealer in Preston named Ma..... Ltd it was not ready on the day promised ,had numerous faults, they tried to put us out the door with the engine management light on ! I had to take to a garage to be repaired ! since then battery goes flat after 3 days (been replace) but still does it,habitation door -barrel for key has fallen out,the central for it does not work,wardrobe door fell off,paint on bumper is like sandpaper,the radio goes on/off itself,when you put on the internal battery for power the radio and the ignition comes on with-out the key the list goes on. Ccontacted explorer group they dont want to know,they saw its up to the dealer to sort.Wrote to them,spoke on the phone but am still waiting for a reply,they have seven days or we are going to our solicitor.
We are pi**** off with it


----------



## capitanjohn (Nov 16, 2006)

A bit late from the original thread but have just joined.
We sold our boat last year and i still cry a lot, so we new the layout we wanted and for flop room it had to be the Kon Tiki 645, found a year old one privately and bought it.
Got it home and went through it thorougly and made a list of the bits that were not quite right. Off to my local dealer and he told me to go away.
Spoke to Swift who said every one of their dealers were obliged to undetake all warrant work whether they supplied it or not.
Then went to another dealer and asked if they could do the work and they did not tell me to go away but explained the problem. Swift only pay them £20 an hour for warranty but their workshop charge out at £45 an hour, so now i undestand a bit more, that still leaves me with a problem so i said could you supply the bits under warranty and i will fit them myself, fortunately i am an engineer.
But what a terrible state to be in, it must lay with the manufacurer to insist all their dealers adhere to the rules, the motor industry does beaucause i used to be a dealer.
I will certainly check on the local dealer when i buy my next whatever.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swift*

Hi

The bits I ordered from Lowdhams NEVER materialised.

I since ordered them from Cleveland Motorhomes and the parts were delivered my TNT courier.

Rusky


----------

